# Need a little advise please



## DonJuan (Jan 10, 2011)

My name is Matthew and my wife and I have a 6 mont old Chihuahua name Juan.
Juan has been very active up until Saturday when my wife noticed he had slept in a little longer than usual but seemed somewhat ok. We bot went to work and on my arrival home @ 8:30 I was greeted at the door as usual but with a little less spunk. We proceeded to go for a walk .He pee'ed as normal but no bowl movement which is not uncommon. When we got back from the walk he would not eat a treat which is way out of the norm. My wife arrived home @ 12 a.m. and he still had not eaten or drank anything. We keep an eye on him and decided it would be best to take him to the emergency vet @ 3 a.m. The vet took his vitals which were normal im guessing. Our biggest concern was parvo but she said he didn't exhibit the signs and said a parvo test was not necessary but recommended they give him fluids to which they did. We brought him home and we all went to sleep. We awoke around 7 am Sunday morning and he through up a yellow egg like vomit. Later in the day he did have diarrhea which had a golden yellow color but no blood. He did it a small amount of rice on Sunday but that is it. I have given him small amounts of water with a turkey baster which has has kept down. There has been no vomit or diarrhea since yesterday but still seems very tired. He seems to be having some odd little gag reflex. I want to take him back to the vet but we had 6 inches of snow and ice here in Atlanta and have now way to get up my street. I am really concerned about parvo but really dont know much about it as this is our first puppy. My wife is scared to death. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. By the way he has 2 rounds of shots and was scheduled for the 3rd this week Thank you


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The yellow vomit is Bile meaning his stomach is completely empty. If he is lethargic and not eating that could be Hypoglycemia but the vet should have known that so not sure? I would keep the electrolytes up with some childrens pedialyte (no flavor) you can use gatorade for this as well if you have no pedialyte. Also make sure you keep the blood sugar up so you need to give some Nutrical. If you do not have nutrical on hand then you can try Karo syrup or honey. Just put it on the gums of your Chi and they will get it in his system. You may have to use a dropper or a syringe to get the pedialyte/gatorade in his system if he is refusing to drink. The most important thing is to keep him hydrated and his sugar up. I would say to give him a little more time to work his little system out (fast him for a bit longer) then try to give him some Plain Yogurt (do not give sugar free) and see if that will help his little tummy after that you can start giving him some rice with chicken broth (with as little salt as possible if you buy it), you can also mix in some boiled chicken if he does well with the broth and rice. 

I am sure others will chime it. Please keep us updated.


----------



## DonJuan (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. We are doing all that we can. Tried to make it out of the driveway to go to the store but with all this ice that was a no go. I did put a little honey on his gums. He seems to be maintaining no better no worse. He is somewhat active and finds his way to wherever we are in the house. This whole parvo thing really has my wife besides herself.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

there is another thread on here today with a puppy doing the same thing. Far out a few of us are haveing trouble with the wee ones today 
Michelle has already given you great advice, I just wanted to say I hope your baby feels better soon


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Just checking in on Juan, hope things are better now


----------



## DonJuan (Jan 10, 2011)

Update: 1/11/11 11:49 Today he fells much much better. After 24 hrs of our homemade pedilte and a few tastes of honey he is now slowly eating small amounts of chicken broth and rice with no vomiting. He looks so much better and we are praying it continues. The vet is still closed today do to the ice storm so we are going to continue to keep a close eye on him at home. Here is resting on a pile of fresh clean laundry . Thank you for all your concerns.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Good to hear he is feeling better and eating


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My pup was doing the same thing yesterday (although she was not lethargic). Thick, yellow gel-like feces and she threw up a thinner yellow liquid once. Perhaps you saw that post and the good advice that I received.

I boiled a chicken breast plain and gave a bit to her really smashed up and she ate it right up and perked up. She had one more yellow stool and then by last evening she was perfectly crazy (that is good, it is her normal-haha!) and her stools were solid and brown (sorry, no better way to describe) again.

She was running around like usual right after having the chicken. Can you make your baby some plain chicken? Mine has a grain issue so when I gave rice once it ran through her and I could visibly see the rice in her stool. I also made some cookies yesterday and one ingredient is pumpkin puree. I gave her some of that on my finger and she licked it right up. We were told that we could give her that when she was having loose stools with the food with grain in it.

Today she is standing by the refrigerator and begging for more chicken which cracks us up! These dogs are smart and she knows where it is! I plan to let her have more chicken today and tomorrow to make certain she is all good. She is continuing to also eat her kibble (Orijen).

I am a wreck when this little one is not well so I know how you (and your wife) feel!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please keep in mind that canned pumpkin can go both ways. It can be used for both softening and hardening stools so watch the amounts given ;-)


----------



## DonJuan (Jan 10, 2011)

I boiled him some chicken and like yours he has really pepped up! I am actually trying to get him to rest for a minute. Im still wondering what type of virus would bring him down for nearly 4 days.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad juan is doing better ive really learned alot on this forum about chihs conditions in health and food


----------

